# Tangled up



## dese (Jan 23, 2007)

I know this is a horrible photo, but I think its funny...


----------



## Corry (Jan 23, 2007)

hehe...reminds me of an America's Funniest Home Video type of thing.


----------



## Imagee (Jan 26, 2007)

It took me awhile to see what was so funny...but when I saw it...:lmao:


----------



## DarkGT (Feb 1, 2007)

There aren't too many good ways for that to end!


----------



## dese (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## Mr. Bananagrabber (Mar 3, 2007)

OWNED!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 3, 2007)

ouch .. only girls can laugh here


----------

